# the time has come



## 3--d (Feb 15, 2005)

good luck....hope the hospital time didnt cut into your hunting time...
Maybe the doc can perscribe a long, long stay in the quiet, peacefull hunting blind...LOL

Andy


----------



## ontario moose (Aug 8, 2003)

*my bp was quite high as well*

my bp was quite high.. lower number was around 100.. went to see expert medicine women (natural path) .. I had to stop drinking coffee and take 12 almons each day.. stay away from the smoke meats.. my bp is now in the 70 very low 80`s.. the blood thinners are very bad for you.. you can get type 2 diabetes. if you want to talk more..pm your ph num.. 

gilles


----------



## CLASSICHUNTER (May 20, 2005)

*triple triple*

Had triple bypass and then triple stents after bypass as scar`d real good and blocked new piping.... take any recipe and substitute mrs dash instead no sodium great flavour as many kinds available garlic lemon peper etc etc... as per sausages I use no salt at all when making them and they even taste better than with, just freeze them asap .... same with pepperettes ... good luck and glad you caught it early walk every day for 1/2 hr at a fast pace as exercise.. check with doctor first .....


----------



## cdhunter (Feb 4, 2006)

3--d said:


> good luck....hope the hospital time didnt cut into your hunting time...
> Maybe the doc can perscribe a long, long stay in the quiet, peacefull hunting blind...LOL
> 
> Andy


No the new job did that for me until I went in to the hospital. Since then been back in the bush multiple times, my dad retired this year and grew up in the bush gave up hunting when he moved to the city still. has no desire to shoot but loves being back out there again reading the signs listening to nature he says next year he may actually try shooting again.



ontario moose said:


> my bp was quite high.. lower number was around 100.. went to see expert medicine women (natural path) .. I had to stop drinking coffee and take 12 almons each day.. stay away from the smoke meats.. my bp is now in the 70 very low 80`s.. the blood thinners are very bad for you.. you can get type 2 diabetes. if you want to talk more..pm your ph num..
> 
> gilles



my doctor is not a fan of blood thinners. both my parents and Grandparents and I have had the same doctor for years. our doctor delivered both my father and me Thanks for the offer I will take you up on that



CLASSICHUNTER said:


> Had triple bypass and then triple stents after bypass as scar`d real good and blocked new piping.... take any recipe and substitute mrs dash instead no sodium great flavour as many kinds available garlic lemon peper etc etc... as per sausages I use no salt at all when making them and they even taste better than with, just freeze them asap .... same with pepperettes ... good luck and glad you caught it early walk every day for 1/2 hr at a fast pace as exercise.. check with doctor first .....


Mrs. dash thanks for the suggestion doctor actually told me to go and work on my friends farm and not to push it(note:down side to having the same doctor all your life is they know you to well) The doctor wants to treat this O natural as possible, for some reason my body has always responded well when given the opportunity to heal it self. He thinks being out hunting and unwinding from all the stress will go along way to me getting better. He also says the arrhythmia's will have to be managed now, I was born with it and for the most part has never given me any grief. I've haven't been to kind to it neither played junior "b" hockey in Manitoba, worked as a framer for ten years and never been shy of hard labor kinda tasks(go help on my friends farm when I get the chance). 

The arrhythmia runs in my moms family and I actually have reached gone the farthest in life before it acted up 37 years. My moms dad had already had his second stroke by now and of her two brothers that have it one was on nitro by the time he was 27 the other was killed by a drunk driver at 22 but was already on a modified diet to bring his resting heart rate down. 

Thanks everybody for all the support youve offered so far it is greatly appreciated.

cdhunter


----------



## cdhunter (Feb 4, 2006)

update for those that offered their support both here and in person. Just came back from the doctors today with some good news the blood pressure is way down. down far enough that I"m allowed to back into the bush by myself:shade:

Doctors instructions are pretty simple stay away from stress, stay away from salt(thanks classichunter for the tip on Mrs Dash) finally stay away from caffeine.

Ontario moose the dietitian recommended pretty much what we talked about. thanks for the call it was appreciated.


now for the public service announcement part, young or old guys watch your salt intake sodium sneaks up on you where you least expect it. Good example Campbells cream of mushroom soup any guesses, try35% of your recommended sodium intake per 125ml of condensed soup the precent goes up depending on how it's prepared. How about a slice of ham A trip through super store revealed roughly 43% of your recommended intake of sodium I cant even remember for how many grams,wasn't much. Just be careful guys and gals would hate to read about some body buying the farm because they didn't heed a warning. I just about did.


----------



## pintojk (Jan 31, 2003)

glad to hear the BP's down and things are looking better :thumb:


----------



## cdhunter (Feb 4, 2006)

this is a update for those that have inquired or offered their support in the past. Jan 5th was the last doctors appointment and received a pile of good news first and fore most blood pressure was down to 122/70 cholesterol numbers are awesome same with blood sugar (Gilles you told me to watch it).during the course of this I've also dropped about fifteen pounds. Starting in February they are starting to back the meds off, which are minimal right now. 

thanks again to everyone who offered their support.

cdhunter


----------



## cc46 (Jan 22, 2005)

good for you, reading your post thought it was my dad, similar in a lot of respects...he now eats kippers and sardines and only one pint at lunch, no salt or caffine and limits stress...lovin life!


----------



## cc46 (Jan 22, 2005)

just for comparison, his doctor wanted higher omega 3 and lower sodium, best is salmon, but for him the doc was happy he'd eat the sardines and smoked kippers, but cautioned against some kippers which have lots of salt, reading the labels is important...everytime I visit I buy salmon for him, and at xmas he had the salmon special, my sister and I smiled at each other when he ordered...


----------



## CLASSICHUNTER (May 20, 2005)

*way to go*

way to go... which my specs where that good... heart meds definitely make most people diabetic.. sorry to say I saw doc today and she increased my insulin units by a few wants numbers down... also kidney function has changed...going to have to really drop 50 lbs and start working out again no if s ands or butts Good to see you have it licked ... take care of yourself and enjoy life to the fullest... Sad point here is buried my dad yesterday avid hunter and fisherman got to say took good care of himself though maybe I should have mirrored him... He lived to be 95.... have a good year guys ....:darkbeer:


----------

